# Check out my HUUUGE Mac collection.



## capytan (Sep 27, 2006)

Non-comformist fluidline and Sketch.
Yep, pretty big innit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I hold the record for the smallest mac collection on Specktra, ever.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 27, 2006)

aww bless, at least you're starting somewhere! I bet it'll grow bigger and bigger in time as you get addicted!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah trust me its not going to stay that way forever
we all started out just with 1 or 2 things!


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 27, 2006)

awww, i like. well done babe


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Sep 28, 2006)

aww its ok babe. we didnt all start out like mac_whore and sonrisa =) youll get there one day


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 28, 2006)

Is that sketch? it looks really light? maybe its the flash. At least you got some good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah I agree with everyone else its one or two things here and there and before you know it you have a big stash and an even bigger credit card bill!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 28, 2006)

hey babe it's not about how much you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. love what you got now, in time u'r collection will be where you want it to be... know what i mean?


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 28, 2006)

It will grow vey quickly--believe me!  You've got a great start!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 28, 2006)

Sketch is nearly black,.. its so dark, not sure that is Sketch?? Hmmm what MAC collection came out in that silvery packagaing?? I really like that.


----------



## capytan (Sep 29, 2006)

Hehe, thanks for the encouragement girls. I hope I'll get there soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yeah, it's the flash. It looks darker IRL. It's definately Sketch. I've been using it everyday for the past 6 months. I absolutely adore this colour!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 29, 2006)

i started off with two MAC items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i got around 30 MAC stuff now, it's addictive like ciggies but healthier haha well not for your purse though


----------



## lovemetodeath (Oct 4, 2006)

pretty much looks like mine. I got given 2 foundations by a friend and have bought 2e/s so far, but I'm hooked and about to make a big e/s haul. Looking at some of the other MAC addicts collections on here I am pretty scared!!!!!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 4, 2006)

it looks black if you look real close i think it's just the camera and girl we all  started with a couple things couple more things you will be hooked and your collection will grow grow grow so update and let us know!


----------



## allan_willb (Oct 6, 2006)

lol....dont worry girl before you know it...it will be time to get a traincase!HAHA!


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

hi, that's a little collection but It is really pretty, I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now I feel like buying your fluidline and your eye shadow


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey I also have only 2 MAC items (MAC Blot Powder in Medium and MAC Lipglass in Prrr), so don't worry, you're not alone!


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 27, 2007)

those are like two crack rocks! just wait


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 28, 2007)

Great colours.  The size of the stash doesn't matter as long as you love what you have.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

cutie pie...it'll grow with this community for sure


----------



## Artemis (Feb 22, 2007)

That was my MAC collection in September. Only two items...don't worry it will grow. I love Sketch.


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 1, 2007)

took me a couple of seconds to get it -i was like, where's the pics!!!- but then again its 2 am here, so the brain is runnin a bit slow ...

i started out with studiofix and nymphette for ages too!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 1, 2007)

Is it me or is this topic just hilarious? LOL. Yeah my collection looked just about like that 2 years ago.


----------



## missy29 (Mar 1, 2007)

I only started out with one item - a chromeglass in technobeet, and now I am totally addicted! My collections isnt very big, but it is getting there!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 16, 2007)

lol thats funny. i only started with knight divine e/s and zoomblack mascara...it'lll get bigger promise!


----------

